# Новая методика диагностики искривления позвончника



## Дмитрий М (27 Янв 2010)

Дело в  том, что сколиотическая болезнь (боковое искривление позвоночника) продолжает оставаться наиболее тяжелой и нерешенной проблемой детской ортопедии. Несвоевременное начало лечения сколиоза значительно снижает возможности консервативного лечения. 
На сегодняшний  день все измерения при сколиозе делаются на основе рентгенограмм. Чертят линии и измеряют углы прямо по рентгеновскому снимку. Это не безвредно для ребёнка, тем более, если проводить наблюдения в динамике. Поэтому сколиоз  чаще всего выявляется при 2  - 3 степени, кода искривление позвоночника становится видно невооруженным глазом.

Основой метода является получение трёхмерной математической модели позвоночника путём компьютерной обработки трех проекций цифровых изображений пациента.  При соблюдении разработанной методики, полученные данные имеют точность, которая может превысить точность и достоверность традиционного рентгеновского метода.
Результатом метода является полная числовая информация о пространственном расположении каждого позвонка: сдвиг L-R(лево-право), сдвиг A-P (вперёд-назад), наклон L-R (лево-право), наклон A-P (вперёд-назад), ротация вокруг вертикальной оси. Имея эту информацию программа определяет углы сколиоза, кифоза и лордоза.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2010)

Интересно, а как вы собираетесь определить степень ротации тела позвонка к остистому отростку?

Поиск методик неинвазивной диагностики состояния позвоночников велся всегда.
Но всегда такие методики рассматривались лишь, как скрининговые методики предназначенные для первично отбора пациентов нуждающихся в точной диагностики с возможностью постановки не только функционального, но и структурного диагноза.
Попытки заменить рентгеновский метод диагностики не получили одобрения и современным, пусть и оцифрованным методикам, ориентированным на внешние проявления сколиоза это неудастся.

Другой вопрос срининг, наблюдение за течением процесса, тут как раз и есть необходимость в новых методиках.
Поэтому такое заключение:


> При соблюдении разработанной методики, полученные данные имеют точность, которая может превысить точность и достоверность традиционного рентгеновского метода.


Должно сопровождаться определением целей и задач.


Среди методик необходимо ответить:
Курвиметрия, когда в качестве инструмента  используется плотная измерительная лента способная сохранять форму кривизны (свинцовая пластина, отрезок плоского электропровода), с нанесенными метками длинны по типу портновского метра. Для оценки длинны, измерения выполняются между выбранными участками тела. Для оценки формы ленту накладывают и прижимают к позвоночнику; после снятия с позвоночника укладывают на лист бумаги и обводят карандашом; полученная кривая соответствует натуральным изгибам позвоночника.

По методике Билли-Кирхгофера применяют изобретенный им прибор, состоящий из кожаного ремешка, надеваемого на шею или голову и прикрепленной к нему сантиметровой ленты сетки с грузом. По сантиметровой ленте, спускающейся по спине вдоль позвоночника, можно судить об отклонениях позвоночника о вертикальной оси. Расстояния между лентой и выбранными точками позвоночника переносятся на бумажный носитель и позволяют судить о конфигурации позвоночника в сагиттальной плоскости. 

При измерении по методике А.А. Подъяпольской в качестве кифосколиозометра используется обычный ростомер. Методика позволяет измерять отклонения позвоночника в переднезаднем и боковом направлениях.
В ростомере параллельно его шкале проделывают ряд сквозных отверстий, в которые вставляют измерительную линейку, смоченную синькой, до соприкосновения с позвоночником (фиксируют расстояние до самой выдающейся точки затылочного бугра, V шейного, VII грудного, IV поясничного и V крестцового позвонков). Затем пациент поворачивается спиной к врачу, и у него отмечают действительное положение позвонков. Таким образом, получают два ряда точек нормы и истинного состояния позвоночника.


----------



## Дмитрий М (28 Янв 2010)

Да, я согласен наш метод более подходит для срининга.  Метод создавался  для отслеживания болезни в динамике после определенного курса лечения. Рентгеном, ростомером, электропроводом или еще лучше, кожаным ремешком и прочими методами произвести такое исследование просто не возможно.
Этой методикой медицинский цент ортопедии работает уже больше года, есть кое-какие наработки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2010)

Собствено речь об этом.



> При соблюдении разработанной методики, полученные данные имеют точность, которая может превысить точность и достоверность традиционного рентгеновского метода.



Сылку на сайт дайте в личку.aiwan


----------



## doclega (6 Апр 2012)

"обработки трех проекций цифровых изображений пациента".  Вопросы :
1)Используется прямая и боковая проекция а третья какая?( я так понимаю всё равно используется рентгеновский метод)
2) Чем плоха  старая добрая методика Кобба ( тем более что всё больше рентген - аппаратура становится цифровой - лучевые нагрузки значительно уменьшаются и измерение угла сколиоза производится с помощью ПК угол чертит достаточно точно...)?

На смой взгляд не нужно изобретать велосипед. Машина не заменит человека хотя и ему свойственно ошибаться


----------



## abelar (7 Апр 2012)

Дмитрий М написал(а):


> Несвоевременное начало лечения сколиоза значительно снижает возможности консервативного лечения..


К сожалению, даже своевременное начало лечения сколиоза никак не отражается на возможностях консервативного лечения. (С)


----------



## abelar (7 Апр 2012)

Дмитрий М написал(а):


> Основой метода является получение трёхмерной математической модели позвоночника путём компьютерной обработки трех проекций цифровых изображений......... .


Это раньше так было. Циркуль, транспортир,астролябия....
Сейчас основным методом является магнетрон с чипом оперативки 70 терабайт!
Это, когда вместо 12 снимков за 40 мин. имеем 25 кадров в сек. Это как разница между фотографией и кино.
Представляете: МРТ в динамике в реальном масштабе времени! МРТ в движении пациента! 
Но, это не у нас. И не в штатах. И не в японии.
Это в одном заштатном городишке  на 8 миллионов населения. Там две достопримечательности: там родился председатель Мао и там была делегация умников из Питера. Мы летели туда поучить узкоглазых сколиоз лечить....
Возвращались рейсом  Шанхай-Москва. Летели молча. Почти не пили. Много думали....


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Апр 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Почти не пили. Много думали....


 
что увидели, кроме умной железяки?


----------



## abelar (7 Апр 2012)

doclega написал(а):


> Машина не заменит человека хотя и ему свойственно ошибаться


Убедился в верности этих слов
Имея первоклассное оборудование в городских больницах, за пределами города , хотя в Китае один город зрительно переходит в другой, в "глубинке" с врачебной помощью- беда.
Коллеги, нас принимавшие, очень странно на нас смотрели и смущенно улыбались при обсуждении темы иглорефлексотерапии, традиционной китайской медицины. Они учились в СССР и всегда считали нашу медицину передовой, наших специалистов учителями,методы традиционной китайской медицины ненаучным знахарством. Видя наши восхищенные лица они  думали, что мы либо прикалываемся, либо  присутствуют при гибели богов. В общем, культурно-технологический шок присутствовал с обеих сторон....


----------



## doclega (16 Апр 2012)

А можно подробнее про аппарат МРТ ?. Задал вопрос про данный МРТ представителю фирмы "Siemens" - поспорила со мной....


----------

